# @Nickyboy's Leeds to Scarborough Spectacular, brought to you by @I like Skol. 8th Sept 2018



## I like Skol (8 Jun 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Now this practice run is completed [Llandudno] when are you going to turn your focus on the main event, Scarborough?





nickyboy said:


> This topic did come up...…….. I'm not committing to Scarborough. It's a lovely ride though so would be great if someone else offered to organise it properly. Routes etc are fine, it's just the admin





si_c said:


> Perhaps @nickyboy's Leeds To Scarborough Spectacular, brought to you by @I like Skol?



OK you lot. Mindful of the changing seasons, the passage of time, the ticking clock and with an eye on the calendar, I have made the brave/reckless/selfish*(delete as appropriate) decision to step up to the mark and shoulder the enormous burden that @nickyboy has successfully dodged when he declined to organise this years trip to the Yorkshire coast.
I will begin by apologising. It won't be as good as previous outings. I don't have a hope in hell of matching the great guys knack of adding that 'je ne sais quoi' to the proceedings, so please accept my apologies for the rather lack lustre attempt at recreating the ride that rightfully belongs to him 

The date has been hinted at by me in other threads and is the only time I can do it, so cross out 8th Sept in your diaries and start thinking about trains and hotel rooms (Calling @rich p, get in quick if you want to share ) .

I have googled '8th Sept in Scarborough' to try and make sure we are not clashing with any massive event that will hike up rail fare and accommodation costs and nothing stands out. However, I did find this little gem - https://www.visitmalton.com/harvest-food-festival which will be perfect for our second stop, I mean, just look at those pies! 

It's early days so there is lots to finalise yet, but for now here are the preliminary terms of engagement;​
Departure from Leeds railway station at 9am PROMPT (That means you too @wanda2010 ).
Two rest/refreshment stops along the way, probably Cawood caravan park and Malton.
Choice of endings. Standard route of 82 miles or a little hilly diversion that puts an extra 5 miles on the journey.
The underrated opportunity to stand outside a Scarborough chip shop, in the rain, eating excellent fish & chips as a reward for your day long hard effort 
Please have the ability to navigate yourself along the route alone in case you do get separated from the group. We do try to stay together and not leave anyone behind but it is the nature of these rides that, especially towards the end, splits occur between the faster and slower riders and it is foreseeable that you could find yourself inadvertently isolated from the riders that you thought you were riding with!
This is not an organised event. It is a fun, friendly ride arranged between friends and as such you are ultimately responsible for your own safety and arrangements. I will be doing my best on the day to ensure everyone stays together, stays safe, has an enjoyable ride and gets to the destination, but I am not omnipresent and, despite rumours, I am not super human so there is no guarantee that I will be with you at all times to give you directions, put plasters on scraped knees or feed you interesting historical or anecdotal snippets about the things you see along the way. 
I am not responsible or liable for any accidents, injuries, losses or disappointments you may suffer. this is a ride on open public roads. It is your own choice whether you have any liability insurance or wear a cycle helmet. I don't give a damn about your choices in this respect.
There is the usual expectation that you will find accommodation for the Saturday night, and therefore be free to have a couple of post-ride shandies while bragging about your awesomeness during the days ride 
Routes are going to based on previous years (i.e blatantly stolen from Nickyboy's ride the last time I attended). I will attempt to pre-ride the routes before the day to confirm it is all viable so be aware that things might change nearer the time.

FLAT ROUTE OPTION

HILLY ALTERNATIVE RIDE END

*Expressions of interest*
@I like Skol 
@si_c
@NorthernDave (maybe)
@Julia9054
@Almartino
@Moodyman (maybe)
[S]@nickyboy[/S] 
@ColinJ
@Crackle (+ Mrs C?)
@EasyPeez
@Buck (+ Gil)
@Kestevan
@alibaba


----------



## si_c (8 Jun 2018)

Put me down.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jun 2018)

I'm a definite maybe.


----------



## Julia9054 (8 Jun 2018)

Yasssss


----------



## Moodyman (8 Jun 2018)

Possible yes at this stage.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jun 2018)

The hilly route has a proper sketchy descent (just ask @si_c ) so may need a tweak but up to you. I'm sure he can advise the exact location

And thanks a lot Skol. It's a great day out but I'm just snowed under work wise


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2018)

Skolly


----------



## si_c (8 Jun 2018)

nickyboy said:


> The hilly route has a proper sketchy descent (just ask @si_c ) so may need a tweak but up to you. I'm sure he can advise the exact location



It's not that sketchy if you don't ride like a d**khead .

Edit: It's at mile 73 (118km).


----------



## wanda2010 (8 Jun 2018)

@I like Skol - you attempting to say I was late? That's NOT how I remember it 

I won't be able to join as I either have a friend's wedding to attend or I'll be recovering from an operation


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2018)

I took another look at the hilly route and I think it would be too much for me on my singlespeed bike even if I get a lot fitter by September. I'll either stick to the flatter route on s/s or come on my Cannondale instead.



nickyboy said:


> The hilly route has a proper sketchy descent (just ask @si_c ) so may need a tweak but up to you.


I haven't done the forest on your ride but I did it in the other direction in the Tour de Yorkshire sportive a few years ago. IIRC that road is pretty much the only sensible option through the forest so it would need a fairly _major _tweak to avoid it.



si_c said:


> It's not that sketchy if you don't ride like a d**khead .
> 
> Edit: It's at mile 73 (118km).


I would be surprised to be surprised by that descent!  I think it obviously requires caution; if it were damp then A LOT of caution ...


----------



## Crackle (8 Jun 2018)

Nice one Skolly. Need to check some things about the date and finally find a new dog minder.


----------



## si_c (8 Jun 2018)

Crackle said:


> Nice one Skolly. Need to check some things about the date and finally find a new dog minder.


Mrs Crackle not let you stay at home alone anymore?


ColinJ said:


> I took another look at the hilly route and I think it would be too much for me on my singlespeed bike even if I get a lot fitter by September. I'll either stick to the flatter route on s/s or come on my Cannondale instead.
> 
> 
> I haven't done the forest on your ride but I did it in the other direction in the Tour de Yorkshire sportive a few years ago. IIRC that road is pretty much the only sensible option through the forest so it would need a fairly _major _tweak to avoid it.
> ...



Thats the one, but with the addition of a farm gate across the track meaning no bailout option.


----------



## Crackle (8 Jun 2018)

Pah!


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jun 2018)

And so it begins.....

I will add some names to THE list as people chip in.

Crax, will Mrs Crax be joining us?

Julia, presumably you will be dragging Al along for the day?


----------



## Crackle (8 Jun 2018)

Well that's what I'm not sure about. I think she might be in the south of England then, touring with a friend but I'll check tonight.


----------



## EasyPeez (8 Jun 2018)

Having been unavailable for selection the last couple of years, I'm very keen to make it this time around. 

Please put me down as pretty definite, with the caveat that as it's my 40th the weekend before there is the possibility that either a) my wife will spring a surprise gift that will entail me jetting off to far-flung climes at short notice or b) I shall spiral into an existential crisis and be unable to face leaving my shed


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jun 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> with the caveat that as it's my 40th the weekend before there is the possibility that either a) my wife will spring a surprise gift that will entail me jetting off to far-flung climes at short notice or b) I shall spiral into an existential crisis and be unable to face leaving my shed


You're on the list. What better way to kick-off a male midlife crisis than squeezing into inappropriate lycra and heading off to the seaside for a boozy night with your mates?


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jun 2018)

fossyant said:


> Skolly


Do you fancy it @fossyant? It's a nice easy route at a comfortable pace with stops every 25-30 miles for food and rest.
Last year I also rode from home to the start and even after running around fixing @alibaba's broken bike and having to push him up some of the route after we single speeded his bike I still barely felt like I had done more than 40 easy miles when we rolled into Scarborough. You would be able to do it easy, 82 miles with two stops...….. You know you want to and you still have 3 summer months to train for it


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Do you fancy it @fossyant? It's a nice easy route at a comfortable pace with stops every 25-30 miles for food and rest.
> Last year I also rode from home to the start and even after running around fixing @alibaba's broken bike and having to push him up some of the route after we single speeded his bike I still barely felt like I had done more than 40 easy miles when we rolled into Scarborough. You would be able to do it easy, 82 miles with two stops...….. You know you want to and you still have 3 summer months to train for it



Sorry, it's on the road. My days 'on the roads' are over.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jun 2018)

fossyant said:


> Sorry, it's on the road. My days 'on the roads' are over.


That's a shame, but you have your reasons and it's not surprising really, considering what you have been on the receiving end of on the roads over the years!

All I will say is that the Scarborough ride is in no way close to being like a ride through the homicidal Manchester traffic. Most of the route is quiet back lanes, cycle paths (out of Leeds) and non-challenging main roads where these can't easily be avoided.

I'm sure to be organising some sort of MTB/off-road forum ride too once I am properly back on the bike and getting my fitness back so keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Julia9054 (8 Jun 2018)

Just checked - @Almartino coming too. We will do our usual and meet you in Malton (which just autocorrected to Malta which might be even more fun!)


----------



## Julia9054 (8 Jun 2018)

Airbnb booked!


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jun 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> Airbnb booked!


Crikey, you're efficient!

I haven't even looked at accommodation yet , Thought I had better wait until the spine specialist lets me take my neck brace off.....


----------



## Julia9054 (8 Jun 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Crikey, you're efficient!
> 
> I haven't even looked at accommodation yet , Thought I had better wait until the spine specialist lets me take my neck brace off.....


I left it late 2 years ago and ended up staying somewhere very strange!


----------



## Buck (8 Jun 2018)

Put me down Skolly. I’ll see if I can drag Gil along too.


----------



## Kestevan (9 Jun 2018)

SKOLLY?? .... Good grief, we're all doomed... Doomed I tell you.

Oh go on then, sign me up.. Be rude not to i suppose.


----------



## Crackle (10 Jun 2018)

You can leave me on the expressions of interest list for the mo Skolly but it looks like the stars are not going to align this year. Mrs C is away touring in Southern English climes, son2 is not in Leeds that early and I have an expensive shindig the week after, so very doubtful I'll be able to prioritise this but we'll see.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jun 2018)

Crackle said:


> You can leave me on the expressions of interest list for the mo Skolly but it looks like the stars are not going to align this year. Mrs C is away touring in Southern English climes, son2 is not in Leeds that early and I have an expensive shindig the week after, so very doubtful I'll be able to prioritise this but we'll see.


If I promise not to come would that swing it for you?


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jun 2018)

Crackle said:


> You can leave me on the expressions of interest list for the mo Skolly but it looks like the stars are not going to align this year. Mrs C is away touring in Southern English climes, son2 is not in Leeds that early and I have an expensive shindig the week after, so very doubtful I'll be able to prioritise this but we'll see.


Come on Crackle, be a man! Who wears the trousers in your house....... you're right, I'll cross you off the list


----------



## Crackle (10 Jun 2018)

I was thinking I could do a quick day raid but just the train tickets are a 100. Thinks.....


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Jun 2018)

Cheap advance tickets should be available in a couple of weeks.
But be aware that only Trans Pennine Express run direct from Scarborough to York or Leeds and they have the new anti-bike policy to account for...


----------



## Crackle (10 Jun 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Cheap advance tickets should be available in a couple of weeks.
> But be aware that only Trans Pennine Express run direct from Scarborough to York or Leeds and they have the new anti-bike policy to account for...


Ah tah, I'll check in a few weeks. What's the bike changes?


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2018)

Crackle said:


> Ah tah, I'll check in a few weeks. What's the bike changes?


Just had a look. Mandatory reservations for bikes...


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Jun 2018)

Crackle said:


> Ah tah, I'll check in a few weeks. What's the bike changes?





StuAff said:


> Just had a look. Mandatory reservations for bikes...



They've always advised on bike reservations and set a 'two bikes per train' limit, but the on train crew have normally applied a common sense approach - last time I did a Scarborough ride they let us put 4 bikes on and a 5th bike boarded at Malton.
Now it's a rigid two bikes policy and only with an advance reservation.
There have been multiple reports of cyclists without a reservation on that specific train not being allowed to board since the policy was introduced.


----------



## alibaba (11 Jun 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Do you fancy it @fossyant? It's a nice easy route at a comfortable pace with stops every 25-30 miles for food and rest.
> Last year I also rode from home to the start and even after running around fixing @alibaba's broken bike and having to push him up some of the route after we single speeded his bike I still barely felt like I had done more than 40 easy miles when we rolled into Scarborough. You would be able to do it easy, 82 miles with two stops...….. You know you want to and you still have 3 summer months to train for it


Can be in too please


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> But be aware that only Trans Pennine Express run direct from Scarborough to York or Leeds and they have the new anti-bike policy to account for...





StuAff said:


> Just had a look. Mandatory reservations for bikes...





NorthernDave said:


> They've always advised on bike reservations and set a 'two bikes per train' limit, but the on train crew have normally applied a common sense approach - last time I did a Scarborough ride they let us put 4 bikes on and a 5th bike boarded at Malton.
> Now it's a rigid two bikes policy and only with an advance reservation.


It is _even worse_ than it might seem at first glance ...












It looks like the future of this ride might be in serious jeopardy until this policy is changed!


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Jun 2018)

ColinJ said:


> It is _even worse_ than it might seem at first glance ...
> 
> View attachment 413723
> 
> ...



Sorry, I can't "like" that post @ColinJ 

Does seem like a worrying development - the only rail based alternative would be quite convoluted and take a lot longer using the Northern stopper to Hull via Bridlington, then an onward service from there to either York, Leeds or elsewhere, bearing in mind that the Hull-Leeds service is also TPX operated...


----------



## I like Skol (11 Jun 2018)

alibaba said:


> Can be in too please


I was hoping you would. Now on the list 

These train shenanigans don't sound good. I have just floated the idea that Mrs Skol collects me on Sunday morning. If i can convince her then I can offer transport back towards Leeds/Manchester for 3 more riders with bikes as we have a 4 x bike roof rack. Watch this space.....


----------



## Kestevan (11 Jun 2018)

Im working on mrs kes too. With any luck she will agree to drive over for the evening festivities. If so thats another 3 of you that can get a lift back to Leeds/huddersfield.

May even be able to rope her into taking bags over.... But dont hold yer breath

Ill let you know as soon as ive grovelled enough.


----------



## I like Skol (11 Jun 2018)

Kestevan said:


> Ill let you know as soon as ive grovelled enough.


Is that actually possible?

Even I had to look away in disgust at the things I did before making the suggestion to Mrs Skol!


----------



## Littgull (12 Jun 2018)

Great that @I like Skol has taken on the mantle of leading this highly enjoyable ride. Especially after his horrendous accident and injuries!
I would love to do this ride for the 3rd consecutive year but I fear the draconian new cycle policy by Trans Pennine Trains will scupper it for me. I no longer have a car and unfortunately suffer badly from life long motion sickness if driven by anybody else so getting to and from distant ride start/finish venues is totally reliant on being able to take my bike there by train.


----------



## Kestevan (12 Jun 2018)

Partial success. 
The delightful Mrs Kes has agreed to act as bus driver. . .but has declined the offer of a night on the razz. 

I can offer a lift back to leeds/huddersfield (or perhaps york) for up to 3 others.


----------



## I like Skol (13 Jun 2018)

Kestevan said:


> Partial success.
> The delightful Mrs Kes has agreed to act as bus driver. . .but has declined the offer of a night on the razz.
> 
> I can offer a lift back to leeds/huddersfield (or perhaps york) for up to 3 others.


Great work. I won't ask at what cost!

I will continue to work on Mrs Skol and if she also agrees to an early Sunday drive then between us we will be able to bring 6 cyclists plus ourselves back toward civilisation


----------



## si_c (13 Jun 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I will continue to work on Mrs Skol and if she also agrees to an early Sunday drive then between us we will be able to bring 6 cyclists plus ourselves back toward civilisation



Well, Manchester anyway.


----------



## alibaba (13 Jun 2018)

si_c said:


> Well, Manchester anyway.


Could join you plaesa on Sunday I can contribute to the petrol money .


----------



## I like Skol (23 Jul 2018)

Hi folks, thought I had better post in here so everyone isn't worried about the ride taking place. I have been riding a fair amount recently so will definitely be ride fit for this.

I am hoping to do a reconnaissance trip some time in Aug to check the route is ok.

In the meantime there has been a development. Oldest son has asked if he could join us and would he be able to do it? With some training during the summer he will be fine, after all he did ride the Manchester-Blackpool 60 mile when he was only 11 and is now a big strong 15yr old.
Good job i hadn't booked my room yet. I need to sort out accommodation and we will need to catch a train to the Leeds start as he won't want to do the 35 miles to the start!
Jnr doing the ride means Mrs Skol will definitely be collecting us from Scarborough so we will be able to offer a return trip to Leeds or the east Manchester area for at least one person and bike and maybe two if she doesn't have to bring our youngest child along for the ride.

So a few things for me to do this week.

Accommodation
Trains to Leeds
Plan a recce trip
Finalise details of the Mrs Skol repatriation mission
Start training Jnr in the art of distance riding
The good thing about having the boy on board is that i will be less likely to make an arse of myself on Saturday night because i will have to keep an eye on him......


----------



## Julia9054 (23 Jul 2018)

I like Skol said:


> i will be less likely to make an arse of myself on Saturday night.


Well that's a shame! 
Actually, i will be attempting not to make an arse of myself either. Due to the train thing, i am currently persuading Al that cycling to York the next day and getting the train home from there is the way round it


----------



## DiddlyDodds (27 Jul 2018)

Sadly i can only do the first part of the ride to Cawood Park food stop then will have to get back, as this year its my parents 50th anniversary and i have been informed my presence at the family meal is required.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (27 Jul 2018)

I would like to say i know the route out of Leeds but ended up with this little hiccup last year


----------



## Littgull (31 Jul 2018)

Well done Skolly (@I like Skol) for stepping into the breach and leading this excellent Forum ride.

Pleased to say that you can add myself and cycling chum @ColinJ to the list of definites. This will be our third consecutive year.

We have booked the 2 bike spaces on the 18.50 hours evening train for the post ride journey back to Leeds.

Looking forward to meeting old friends and new and the end of ride chips, of course.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2018)

Yes, indeed - I am officially in! Brian and I managed to get special offer tickets from Scarborough to Leeds for only £5.95 using our Old Fogey _Senior_ Railcards.

I am going to have to work out where to add my extra miles this year to get an imperial century in. I'd rather not be doing loops of Scarborough this time while you lot scoff fish and chips! If I feel energetic, I might get up early enough to do whatever I need to (17 miles?) before catching the train to Leeds.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Aug 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, indeed - I am officially in! Brian and I managed to get special offer tickets from Scarborough to Leeds for only £5.95 using our Old Fogey _Senior_ Railcards.
> 
> I am going to have to work out where to add my extra miles this year to get an imperial century in. I'd rather not be doing loops of Scarborough this time while you lot scoff fish and chips! If I feel energetic, I might get up early enough to do whatever I need to (17 miles?) before catching the train to Leeds.



Why not ride to Leeds?


----------



## si_c (1 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Why not ride to Leeds?


Might as well ride home from Leeds then too... Make it a 200k day!


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Aug 2018)

He could do with improving on last year's plan.

Everyone had finished their chips, gone home/to the pub, and there was Colin still doing laps of the seafront.

In the rain.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Why not ride to Leeds?


Halifax would leave me 5 miles short so I suppose Bradford would be about right. Alternatively, Halifax in the morning then alight from the return train one stop early and cycle home from Hebden Bridge?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Aug 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Halifax would leave me 5 miles short so I suppose Bradford would be about right. Alternatively, Halifax in the morning then alight from the return train one stop early and cycle home from Hebden Bridge?


@Littgull got off at Hebden Bridge last year to ride back from there so perhaps I will join him this time. He could make up the rest of the distance by riding to Todmorden to catch his train to Leeds.


----------



## Littgull (1 Aug 2018)

ColinJ said:


> @Littgull got off at Hebden Bridge last year to ride back from there so perhaps I will join him this time. He could make up the rest of the distance by riding to Todmorden to catch his train to Leeds.



Yes, I think that is probably what I will do again this year to get the extra miles in for an imperial century. Last year @ColinJ sacrificed a well earned leisurely eating of the fish and chips in Scarborough to do laps near the chip shop. Some of which, were in the rain! Whereas, I made my century complete by alighting at Hebden Bridge instead of Todmorden and riding the 10 miles home. I needed about 8 miles to complete the century. Getting off the train at Todmorden would have only given me 6 extra miles. But the upshot was that I got off a warm comfortable train at Hebden Bridge after a highly enjoyable but very long day, and within 2 minutes the heavens opened, the wind increased and I got extremely wet cycling the 10 miles home - and it was forecasted as 95% certain to be raining heavily that evening!!. Colin and I had a humorous discussion next time we met as to which one of us was the most daft - Colin with his chip shop laps or me willingly stepping off a warm dry train and knowingly getting a complete drenching all for the sake of clocking up another century. The even more daft thing is - I'd probably do the same this year. I set myself a target of 12 imperial century rides for this calendar year (so averaging one per month). Though my intention is to complete all 12 between April and the end of October thereby minimising riding for hours in the dark. So only 3 to go!


----------



## Littgull (1 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Why not ride to Leeds?


Unfortunately, that would require a far too early get up from bed and start out time to be viable which is a pity because it would be good to get those extra miles done first thing.


----------



## Littgull (1 Aug 2018)

Littgull said:


> Yes, I think that is probably what I will do again this year to get the extra miles in for an imperial century. Last year @ColinJ sacrificed a well earned leisurely eating of the fish and chips in Scarborough to do laps near the chip shop. Some of which, were in the rain! Whereas, I made my century complete by alighting at Hebden Bridge instead of Todmorden and riding the 10 miles home. I needed about 8 miles to complete the century. Getting off the train at Todmorden would have only given me 6 extra miles. But the upshot was that I got off a warm comfortable train at Hebden Bridge after a highly enjoyable but very long day, and within 2 minutes the heavens opened, the wind increased and I got extremely wet cycling the 10 miles home - and it was forecasted as 95% certain to be raining heavily that evening!!. Colin and I had a humorous discussion next time we met as to which one of us was the most daft - Colin with his chip shop laps or me willingly stepping off a warm dry train and knowingly getting a complete drenching all for the sake of clocking up another century. The even more daft thing is - I'd probably do the same this year. I set myself a target of 12 imperial century rides for this calendar year (so averaging one per month). Though my intention is to complete all 12 between April and the end of October thereby minimising riding for hours in the dark. So only 3 to go!



In my 'defence', I only live 300 metres from Littleborough train station and (recent heatwave excepted) it rains so regularly and heavily in Littleborough that I often get totally drenched walking or cycling those 300 metres from the station to my house. So my reasoning on that night last year was that if I'm going to get soaked doing just that short distance I might as well get soaked doing the 10 miles from Hebden Bridge.


----------



## si_c (1 Aug 2018)

Littgull said:


> In my 'defence', I only live 300 metres from Littleborough train station and (recent heatwave excepted) it rains so regularly and heavily in Littleborough that I often get totally drenched walking or cycling those 300 metres from the station to my house. So my reasoning on that night last year was that if I'm going to get soaked doing just that short distance I might as well get soaked doing the 10 miles from Hebden Bridge.



Once you're wet, you're wet, and at home there is at least a shower to get, erm, wet again?


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Aug 2018)

Littgull said:


> Yes, I think that is probably what I will do again this year to get the extra miles in for an imperial century. Last year @ColinJ sacrificed a well earned leisurely eating of the fish and chips in Scarborough to do laps near the chip shop. Some of which, were in the rain! Whereas, I made my century complete by alighting at Hebden Bridge instead of Todmorden and riding the 10 miles home. I needed about 8 miles to complete the century. Getting off the train at Todmorden would have only given me 6 extra miles. But the upshot was that I got off a warm comfortable train at Hebden Bridge after a highly enjoyable but very long day, and within 2 minutes the heavens opened, the wind increased and I got extremely wet cycling the 10 miles home - and it was forecasted as 95% certain to be raining heavily that evening!!. Colin and I had a humorous discussion next time we met as to which one of us was the most daft - Colin with his chip shop laps or me willingly stepping off a warm dry train and knowingly getting a complete drenching all for the sake of clocking up another century. The even more daft thing is - I'd probably do the same this year. I set myself a target of 12 imperial century rides for this calendar year (so averaging one per month). Though my intention is to complete all 12 between April and the end of October thereby minimising riding for hours in the dark. So only 3 to go!



At least you weren't heckled every time you passed the chip shop as Colin was.

He waved two fingers at us after a few laps.

There was speculation as to whether he meant 'two laps to go', or whether he was trying to convey some other meaning.


----------



## si_c (1 Aug 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> At least you weren't heckled every time you passed the chip shop as Colin was.
> 
> He waved two fingers at us after a few laps.
> 
> There was speculation as to whether he meant 'two laps to go', or whether he was trying to convey some other meaning.



I think that was the point we all went to the pub, so no answer was ever forthcoming.


----------



## alibaba (2 Aug 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Hi folks, thought I had better post in here so everyone isn't worried about the ride taking place. I have been riding a fair amount recently so will definitely be ride fit for this.
> 
> I am hoping to do a reconnaissance trip some time in Aug to check the route is ok.
> 
> ...


Hi mate ;
Did you book a place to stay overnight ?
Is the offer of left from your wife stay available?I want to book either hotel or train please .
Many thanks


----------



## I like Skol (3 Aug 2018)

alibaba said:


> Hi mate ;
> Did you book a place to stay overnight ?
> Is the offer of left from your wife stay available?I want to book either hotel or train please .
> Many thanks


Hi Ali. Have had a hectic few weeks. I will be finalising all this on Tue/Wed and will let you know as soon as I have. I am hoping the car ride home is a done deal too


----------



## si_c (3 Aug 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I am hoping the car ride home is a done deal too



You'll look a bit daft if you have to give a couple of people and their bikes a backie home...


----------



## I like Skol (9 Aug 2018)

Oops, forgot to come back and confirm a few things as I had promised.

Have now booked accommodation, I am staying at the Marine Residence Hotel, overlooking Valley Park. Only a short stroll from the town centre so should be convenient for the stumble home at last orders! They don't have a bar, which is probably a good thing, and don't serve a breakfast so I will likely adjourn to Wetherspoons on the Sunday morning to break the fast 

Mrs Skol has forcibly been made to agree to collecting me and my oldest son on Sunday (It probably helped that he is intending to join us, I suspect if it had just been me she would have told me to get knotted!) so we will have room for two passengers with bike transport on the roof rack.
I think @alibaba has already enquired and is keen to bag one of those spaces so he has first refusal on that. Is there anyone else that will want a lift back towards Leeds and Manchester?

I am hoping to do a reconnaissance trip at some point before the big day just to be sure there is no major obstacles in our path. However, time is getting short and I do have a fairly packed schedule over the next few weeks so we might just have to wing it and count on the previous route plan working out ok.

My son still has some training to do but is a strong rider so should be fine to ride with you lot at your normal sedate pace.


----------



## alibaba (9 Aug 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Oops, forgot to come back and confirm a few things as I had promised.
> 
> Have now booked accommodation, I am staying at the Marine Residence Hotel, overlooking Valley Park. Only a short stroll from the town centre so should be convenient for the stumble home at last orders! They don't have a bar, which is probably a good thing, and don't serve a breakfast so I will likely adjourn to Wetherspoons on the Sunday morning to break the fast
> 
> ...


----------



## si_c (9 Aug 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I am hoping to do a reconnaissance trip at some point before the big day just to be sure there is no major obstacles in our path. However, time is getting short and I do have a fairly packed schedule over the next few weeks so we might just have to wing it and count on the previous route plan working out ok.



The route from the last two years was great, nothing to worry about really. One thing that might be worth doing though depending on numbers is calling the cafes at Cawood and Malton to let them know we are likely to turn up hungry.


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Aug 2018)

Have there been any developments on the bikes on trains front? 
I can't see the previously publicised ban on the TPX website anymore, but I might not be looking in the right place.


----------



## Buck (9 Aug 2018)

Thanks Skolly - sounds like your lad will do well on the ride.

I’m a definite maybe for this one!

I’m having problems with my hip flexor and ITB in my right leg at the minute which is not only very uncomfortable ( we won’t mention the additional discomfort from the physio sessions and exercise ) but leaves me unsure whether I will be ride fit although being optimistic it is 4 weeks away! (Currently getting daggers from Mrs Buckfor even thinking about doing it !)

@Kestevan are you coming back the Saturday night or Sunday AM? If all OK, do you have room for me and Gil?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Have there been any developments on the bikes on trains front?
> I can't see the previously publicised ban on the TPX website anymore, but I might not be looking in the right place.


You didn't search very hard! 

@Littgull and I have already booked the 2 spaces available on the 18:50 train.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Aug 2018)

I arrived at my local train station, cash in hand, ready to book my train tickets and bicycle reservations earlier this week. I only need to get from Stalybridge to the ride start in Leeds.

My initial question was would there be any engineering work that weekend? 'No sir, nothing planned' was the confident reply.

OK, 1 adult and 1 child ticket please, singles with bike reservations'.

'Sorry sir, the system isn't letting me make the cycle reservations, maybe in case there are any engineering works taking place, but I can sell you the tickets'. 

I will have to go back nearer the time and try again, but I am not hopeful. I haven't got a plan B unless my son drops out, in which case I will just ride to the start.

Only other option will be a ridiculous car trip! Darling, are you busy on Sat 8th Sept...…...


----------



## Kestevan (10 Aug 2018)

Buck said:


> Thanks Skolly - sounds like your lad will do well on the ride.
> 
> I’m a definite maybe for this one!
> 
> ...


Coming back on Sunday, room in car if you want it.


----------



## Buck (10 Aug 2018)

Kestevan said:


> Coming back on Sunday, room in car if you want it.



Thanks Paul. Let me check with Gil and confirm if he needs to come back Sat or Sun (no room booked for Sat night as yet!)


----------



## I like Skol (10 Aug 2018)

Seeing as how some of you have managed to make bike reservations i think i had better try again sooner rather than later. Perhaps i will try a different station where a different ticket clerk might give me a different result?


----------



## Kestevan (10 Aug 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Seeing as how some of you have managed to make bike reservations i think i had better try again sooner rather than later. Perhaps i will try a different station where a different ticket clerk might give me a different result?


You can book online if you use hull trains website.... Itsxthe only one ive found that lets you reserve cycle spaces.


----------



## Soltydog (10 Aug 2018)

Sorry guys, this may affect the traveling to/from the ride for various folk  https://www.rmt.org.uk/news/rmt-confirms-further-strike-dates-on-northern-rail/


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Aug 2018)

Kestevan said:


> You can book online if you use hull trains website.... Itsxthe only one ive found that lets you reserve cycle spaces.



The Transpennine Express website also allows you to make bike reservations. And then allocates you a seat at the opposite end of the train to the bike storage...


----------



## I like Skol (10 Aug 2018)

Soltydog said:


> Sorry guys, this may affect the traveling to/from the ride for various folk  https://www.rmt.org.uk/news/rmt-confirms-further-strike-dates-on-northern-rail/


They really don't want to help their customers do they!

My train to Leeds, if I can ever book it (tried again today but failed), is Trans Pennine Express so might avoid the strike problems? I guess this will affect others coming from different areas?


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Aug 2018)

I think I'm going to join the ride from the start (assuming it goes ahead!), then turn back around York somewhere, if no-one objects?

This would make it @nickyboy's Leeds to Scarborough Spectacular, but only as far as Stamford Bridge, brought to you by @I like Skol. 8th Sept 2018


----------



## ColinJ (10 Aug 2018)

The National Rail journey planner is now warning about the strike. It says something about claiming compensation if journeys 'cannot be completed' due to the industrial action. If @Littgull and I can't make it we will have to see if we can claim refunds. 

The action planned for the date of @Julia9054's Knaresborough ride got cancelled but I didn't notice so I missed the ride. This time I will keep checking for updates until the 7th September.


----------



## Littgull (10 Aug 2018)

ColinJ said:


> The National Rail journey planner is now warning about the strike. It says something about claiming compensation if journeys 'cannot be completed' due to the industrial action. If @Littgull and I can't make it we will have to see if we can claim refunds.
> 
> The action planned for the date of @Julia9054's Knaresborough ride got cancelled but I didn't notice so I missed the ride. This time I will keep checking for updates until the 7th September.


 
Oh, that will be a big disappointment if @ColinJ and myself can't make this ride due to the uncertainty of getting the train we have already booked and paid for. It has now become a major headache travelling anything further than a few local miles by train with bikes. That is not in any way a criticism of the train operator employees. They all deserve medals for enduring a constant bucket load of stress from the incompetent privatised train franchise companies and management. Not to mention the equal incompetence of the present government with their transport policy and handling of the mess! 

Our transport infrastructure and operation of it must be an absolute laughing stock to visitors from other countries.


----------



## Soltydog (11 Aug 2018)

I believe there are more talks planned next week, so there is a chance that these strike dates will be called off, but Northern will have to be seen to be taking the talks more seriously than the last ones. If I hear anything more I'll keep you all updated


----------



## tommaguzzi (13 Aug 2018)

oh NIcky i have just seen this thread but unfortunatly i dont think i'll be up for it. i have had a lot of bad stuff happen to me at the end of last year and first 4 months of this one so i've had almost a year off the bike (or any exercise at all really). i turned 60 this year and had blown up like Rick Hatten inbetween fights. i was fatter than i've ever been in my life and although now i am working hard at it, it's taking me longer than i expected to get back up to speed again.
however...... tonight i think i found my ride for next years llandudno event.


----------



## si_c (13 Aug 2018)

tommaguzzi said:


> oh NIcky i have just seen this thread but unfortunatly i dont think i'll be up for it. i have had a lot of bad stuff happen to me at the end of last year and first 4 months of this one so i've had almost a year off the bike (or any exercise at all really). i turned 60 this year and had blown up like Rick Hatten inbetween fights. i was fatter than i've ever been in my life and although now i am working hard at it, it's taking me longer than i expected to get back up to speed again.
> however...... tonight i think i found my ride for next years llandudno event.
> View attachment 424386



The Scarborough ride is much easier than the Llandudno one - it's almost entirely flat (~80mi, 2000ft), and the prevailing wind is generally favourable!

On the other hand if you ride that Apollo on the Llandudno ride next year, I'd be seriously impressed?/bemused!/concerned. (delete as applicable).


----------



## tommaguzzi (14 Aug 2018)

Si c. I have done the CC scarbro ride before so i know it is relatively easy but honestly I am not the man I was and can bearly manage 30 miles at the moment.
As I said I am better now and working hard so Llandudno on the BSO is my target.
I'll look forward to meeting you again next year.


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Aug 2018)

Even though I can't make this ride cos attending a wedding, I'm still lurking. Hope the train situation(s) work out for those affected and I look forward to bringing up the rear next year, where I expect my mental age will decrease whilst my physical age continues to rise


----------



## Buck (19 Aug 2018)

Sorry but neither me or Gil will now be doing the ride. I have been in hospital today and going in again next week and certainly wont be ride fit for this one. 


Hope everybody has a great ride and illl look forward to reading about your antics!


----------



## Kestevan (20 Aug 2018)

Jeeze at this rate it will just be me and skolly...someone else better be staying over, cos hes a bad influence and will no doubt lead me to the demon drink.

PS. Hope its nowt serious @Buck


----------



## Julia9054 (20 Aug 2018)

Kestevan said:


> Jeeze at this rate it will just be me and skolly...someone else better be staying over, cos hes a bad influence and will no doubt lead me to the demon drink.
> 
> PS. Hope its nowt serious @Buck


We are staying over


----------



## I like Skol (20 Aug 2018)

When I get a minute I will read through and amend the attendees list in post one. I'm sure there will be enough of us to reach critical mass as far as fun, frolics and fooling around goes...... I'm certainly getting excited in anticipation now and also keen that my son has a good time too.


----------



## Soltydog (22 Aug 2018)

It's not looking too good with the strike action  Think there's been further talks with ACAS involved this week, but no meaningful discussion on the part of Northern. The RMT have announced another 3 Saturday strikes, so that means strikes are planned for the next 6 Saturdays https://www.rmt.org.uk/news/strike-saturday-and-further-dates-on-northern-rail-announced/
The revised timetables for this Saturday can be found https://www.northernrailway.co.uk/strike & I suspect it will be a very similar timetable each Saturday

If there is any break through with the talks the strikes could be called off at the last minute


----------



## ColinJ (22 Aug 2018)

It looks like most of my longish rides for the tail-end of the summer and into autumn will be mid-week, or from home then!


----------



## si_c (22 Aug 2018)

I'm starting to look like a no show for this, with the timetables being utterly disrupted and strike action and needing to use Northern for parts of my journey, I'm actually having difficulty finding a route that would work.

I'd really really like to do this ride, but I'd have trouble getting to the start on the day. In order to keep the risk down I'd likely need to get a hotel at both ends of the ride, which makes this significantly more expensive.

I'm a bit gutted about it if I'm honest.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Aug 2018)

Never mind, I'm sure me and my lad will have a good ride? It will probably rain too...…..


----------



## si_c (22 Aug 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Never mind, I'm sure me and my lad will have a good ride? It will probably rain too...…..


Did last year. Sat in the pub steaming.


----------



## Julia9054 (23 Aug 2018)

Booked bike spaces on the 11.46am back on Sunday. So up for a couple of drinks an Saturday night.
Not an easy process - online, trainline won't let you book bikes and tpexpress won't let you add a railcard so had to phone up.


----------



## Julia9054 (23 Aug 2018)

si_c said:


> Did last year. Sat in the pub steaming.


I bought one of those little rain jackets that roll into a jersey pocket after that ride as everyone else seemed to have one. 
I remember drying my hair under the hand dryer in Wetherspoons


----------



## I like Skol (23 Aug 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> I remember drying my hair under the hand dryer in Wetherspoons


I don't think Si & me have that problem.....


----------



## si_c (23 Aug 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I don't think Si & me have that problem.....



I think I have more hair on my toes these days than my head.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Aug 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> Booked bike spaces on the 11.46am back on Sunday. So up for a couple of drinks an Saturday night.
> Not an easy process - online, trainline won't let you book bikes and tpexpress won't let you add a railcard so had to phone up.


Hull Trains let you do both!

I'm glad you are sorted out.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Aug 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> So up for a couple of drinks an Saturday night/QUOTE]


----------



## Julia9054 (23 Aug 2018)

nickyboy said:


>


Quiet you!


----------



## I like Skol (23 Aug 2018)

Kestevan said:


> hes a bad influence and will no doubt lead me to the demon drink.





Julia9054 said:


> So up for a couple of drinks an Saturday night.





nickyboy said:


>


That's the spirit chaps 

Just need to get a sip of the fire water past the lips of @alibaba and we are all set for a fun night. Speaking of spirits, I'll have a brandy and coke again please @Kestevan


----------



## alibaba (2 Sep 2018)

Hi, 
Do you think what time we will set off from Scarborough to Leeds if your lift offer still exist?I want to sort my train back from Leeds to Manchester out please .by the way happy to have the sip of the fire water I will pretend it is Pepsi


----------



## I like Skol (3 Sep 2018)

OK folks, it is nearly here and time I pulled my finger out and got things sorted at my end! After an intense round of summer holiday engagements I have now turned my attention to The Most Important Trip of the summer and today I managed to book my Trans-Pennine train tickets and bike reservations from Stalybridge to Leeds on Saturday morning. The helpful chap at the ticket desk reassured me there would be no strike or engineering works affecting their service so if it all works out as expected I should be disembarking at Leeds station at exactly 08.30hrs.

I have accommodation, train to the start and a lift home from Mrs Skol.

I have re-read the thread from start to finish and this seems to be the list of definites, and maybes that are still maybes?

@I like Skol + son
@si_c (Depends on trains???)
@NorthernDave as far as York(ish)
@Julia9054
@Almartino
@Moodyman (not heard from since 1st page)
@ColinJ & @Littgull
@Crackle
@EasyPeez
@Buck & Gil
@Kestevan
@nickyboy
@alibaba
@DiddlyDodds as far as Cawood?

*Please can people now confirm their attendance so we know who we are expecting on the day?*

Also, let's finalise the car share service being provided by Mrs Kestevan and Mrs Skol.
The people expected in my car(Mrs Skol) so far are Me, my son & @alibaba. There is still room for one more person with bike.
Mrs Kestevan was originally lined up to bring back Mr Kestevan, Buck & Gil but I believe Buck & Gil are not attending now so if the offer is still available that could be a way to get some riders back towards the ride start and as far as Huddersfield/Holmfirth.
If nobody else needs the lift in the Kestevan bus then Kestevan could take the final seat in my car and save Mrs K the trip. I expect to leave Scarborough around 10-10.30 on Sunday after finding somewhere to have breakfast.

*Speak up now if you want a lift and confirm your place.*

Weather forecast is looking changeable at the moment depending on which service you look at. It may just be dull with sunny spells or we might cop for the odd shower? Temps of 15˚C or higher, so not too cold, and on a positive note we should have a good tailwind of at least 10mph pushing us along towards the fish and chip finish and a well earned pint (or tipple of your choice ).

I'm remaining optimistic that this will be another great forum ride and hopefully the moon and stars have aligned for you guys to allow you to take part too.

This is the final count down and hopefully I will be seeing you on *Saturday* at the usual spot here -


----------



## Julia9054 (3 Sep 2018)

Looking forward to it.
@Almartino and I will be riding from home and joining you in Malton. A rough idea of when you think you would be getting there would be good.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (3 Sep 2018)

I like Skol said:


> @DiddlyDodds as far as Cawood
> 
> *Please can people now confirm their attendance so we know who we are expecting on the day?*
> 
> ...



Yes i am turning back at Cawood (or a little further), wish i could go to the seaside but its not possible this year but determined not to miss it altogether. Hoping you meant "See you on Saturday"...


----------



## ColinJ (3 Sep 2018)

Sorry, but unless the RMT strike is called off at the last minute I will be unable to join you this year.

I hope that you have good weather and an excellent ride.

With luck, I'll join you for next year's edition!


----------



## si_c (3 Sep 2018)

Northern Rail haven't published the timetables for saturday yet, but have said that very few services pre- 9am are running.

I've been holding off getting tickets until the situation became clearer, and the return tickets from scarborough are now over £60, so I'm going to have to pass this year


----------



## ColinJ (3 Sep 2018)

si_c said:


> Northern Rail haven't published the timetables for saturday yet, but have said that very few services pre- 9am are running.


Or post-6 pm!


----------



## Crackle (3 Sep 2018)

Sorry Skolly, I'm out this year, the planets have not aligned.


----------



## Littgull (3 Sep 2018)

Sorry from me too Skolly, like @ColinJ has posted above unless there is a very unlikely calling off of the Northern Rail strike day for this Saturday I will have to bow out this year as we would be unable to get to Leeds for the ride start and back from there later in the evening.

Have a great ride all who can make it. If the trains are running I'll definitely be coming next year as it's been a very enjoyable ride the last two years.


----------



## Kestevan (3 Sep 2018)

Im in.

In the seemingly unlikely event that theres anyone elso who needs a lift back pkease let me know asap, as current planning is for Anita and kes jnr to come up Sunday and spend the day wandering round Scarborough.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Sep 2018)

As things stand I'm still in from Leeds to Mrs B's Lakeside café, or possibly a bit further depending on legs / weather.


----------



## colly (3 Sep 2018)

Well. I had something planned for this weekend, but, as these things happen, the plans have changed. Mrs Colly is busy on Saturday and so...
I've made no train bookings to get back from Scarborough nor made any accommodation plans so I won't be staying over, and riding all the way back on Saturday evening would be madness given that it would be into a strong headwind and it might well be raining. In the words of the Bard 'Sod that for a game of skittles'
So if it's OK with you chaps I'll ride part way and turn for home. Possibly to Malton.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Sep 2018)

colly said:


> Well. I had something planned for this weekend, but, as these things happen, the plans have changed. Mrs Colly is busy on Saturday and so...
> I've made no train bookings to get back from Scarborough nor made any accommodation plans so I won't be staying over, and riding all the way back on Saturday evening would be madness given that it would be into a strong headwind and it might well be raining. In the words of the Bard 'Sod that for a game of skittles'
> So if it's OK with you chaps I'll ride part way and turn for home. Possibly to Malton.


@Littgull and I have tickets back from Scarborough to Leeds on the Saturday evening (and bike reservations too). We will not be using the tickets and I can't see us being able to claim money back for them since it isn't Trans Pennine's fault that Northern are not running a proper service. I'd be happy to post mine to you if you would like to do the full ride and catch the train back. Brian has the reservation details so he'd have to tell you the reservation number.

If you'd like my ticket, PM your address to me and I'll post it to you tomorrow!

PS Hang on - the ticket is for me, using my Senior railcard. You would have to pretend you were me and tell the guard that you had forgotten your card. I assume that you'd then have to top up to full price.


----------



## Littgull (3 Sep 2018)

ColinJ said:


> @Littgull and I have tickets back from Scarborough to Leeds on the Saturday evening (and bike reservations too). We will not be using the tickets and I can't see us being able to claim money back for them since it isn't Trans Pennine's fault that Northern are not running a proper service. I'd be happy to post mine to you if you would like to do the full ride and catch the train back. Brian has the reservation details so he'd have to tell you the reservation number.
> 
> If you'd like my ticket, PM your address to me and I'll post it to you tomorrow!



Yes, definitely @colly. As per @ColinJ post above, PM me too, and I'll message you back with the bike reservation details I booked.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Sep 2018)

See the PS I just added to my previous post!


----------



## colly (3 Sep 2018)

@ColinJ thats very generous and kind of you.  I'll send a pm off directly. Such a shame you and Brian are snookered by events.


----------



## Buck (3 Sep 2018)

Thanks @I like Skol Unfortunately I can confirm that due to my Femoral nerve issue, not only have I not been able to ride for the last 4 weeks; I am missing this ride and also missing any bike rides until mid/end October!!

I have an MRI scan tomorrow evening which I hope gives me and my Physio a plan to sort this monster. 

PS. As you have said, Gil. will now be a no show as well.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Sep 2018)

colly said:


> @ColinJ thats very generous and kind of you.  I'll send a pm off directly. Such a shame you and Brian are snookered by events.


You got mail; the old-fashioned paper kind! At least you should have by Wednesday - I just nipped out and posted the ticket first class.



Buck said:


> Thanks @I like Skol Unfortunately I can confirm that due to my Femoral nerve issue, not only have I not been able to ride for the last 4 weeks; I am missing this ride and also missing any bike rides until mid/end October!!
> 
> I have an MRI scan tomorrow evening which I hope gives me and my Physio a plan to sort this monster.


Ouch - good luck with that!


----------



## colly (3 Sep 2018)

Don't hang about do you @ColinJ ?


----------



## Buck (3 Sep 2018)

Cheers Colin.
I’ll not clutter this thread with details but ouch starts to cover the physical side. The mental side is a whole different one!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Sep 2018)

colly said:


> Don't hang about do you @ColinJ ?


I thought I might forget if I left it until tomorrow! 

Ah, I was just wondering why I felt a bit warm - I forgot to take my windtop off! 



Buck said:


> Cheers Colin.
> I’ll not clutter this thread with details but ouch starts to cover the physical side. The mental side is a whole different one!


I can understand that - it took me much longer to start getting over the mental trauma of my DVTs/PEs than the physical trauma.


----------



## Littgull (4 Sep 2018)

ColinJ said:


> @Littgull and I have tickets back from Scarborough to Leeds on the Saturday evening (and bike reservations too). We will not be using the tickets and I can't see us being able to claim money back for them since it isn't Trans Pennine's fault that Northern are not running a proper service. I'd be happy to post mine to you if you would like to do the full ride and catch the train back. Brian has the reservation details so he'd have to tell you the reservation number.
> 
> If you'd like my ticket, PM your address to me and I'll post it to you tomorrow!
> 
> PS Hang on - the ticket is for me, using my Senior railcard. You would have to pretend you were me and tell the guard that you had forgotten your card. I assume that you'd then have to top up to full price.



You know how the saying goes 'Out of adversity .....'. Between us I think @ColinJ and myself have been able to sort our pal @colly out with rail ticket and bike reservation for the 18-50 train Scarborough to Leeds. If anyone else participating in this ride would like a free ticket and details of the other bike reservation just PM me and I'll put the ticket in the post tomorrow. Same situation will apply that Colin has highlighted above i.e. as the price I paid included my Senior Railcard discount you would have to pretend you were me and had forgotten to bring your Senior Railcard if asked for it by the Guard and then pay him/her the difference.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2018)

Assuming that you look old enough (60) to actually QUALIFY for a Senior railcard, that is!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2018)

Oh, and even though I feel miffed to be missing the ride, at least I'm not miffed about having a wasted ticket now!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2018)

When the guard wonders why 2 oldies have BOTH forgotten their railcards, just both say that your memory is getting awful with age!


----------



## nickyboy (4 Sep 2018)

Sorry Skolly, I'm somewhere a bit warmer at the moment. I hope you all have a great ride


----------



## I like Skol (4 Sep 2018)

OK, people who have confirmed...
@I like Skol + son
@NorthernDave From Leeds to part-way.
@Julia9054 & @Almartino Joining at Malton
@Kestevan
@alibaba
@DiddlyDodds From Leeds to part-way.
@colly 

People who definitely can't make it now 
@si_c
@ColinJ & @Littgull 
@Crackle
@Buck & Gil
@nickyboy

Still waiting to hear a yea or nay from these two. Guys if you can confirm either way, I have scrolled through the thread a few times and can't see any comments after the initial expression of interest, but I may be going blind, or mad, or both and have just missed your posts?
@Moodyman
@EasyPeez

@colly If you want to stay over for the night rather than trying to impersonate an old coffin dodger, there is a spot in my car for the Sunday morning and we can drop you back in Leeds as we pass through?

My final tasks are to have a look at ride timings and maybe ring the cafes as suggested to make sure they are open.


----------



## si_c (4 Sep 2018)

Still looks like a good few people


----------



## I like Skol (4 Sep 2018)

Predicted timings. I have reckoned on an average speed of 12mph as this is not too arduous and should be achievable on a relatively flat route with a tail wind.

Cawood is at the 23mile point so if we get away from Leeds on time we should arrive here at 11am and leave at 12pm. Haven't managed to get through on the phone yet but website says 9.30am-9.30pm.

Yorkshire Tea rooms in Malton have confirmed they close at 3pm so we need to leave Cawood on time! Malton is 31 miles after Cawood so 2.5hrs will see us arrive at 2.30pm with 30 minutes for a snack and drink (I seem to think they delayed closing last time I was there?).

The final leg from Malton to Scarborough is 28 miles so again about 2.5hrs riding (flat route). which will see us arriving at the chippy around 5.30-6.00pm. Just right for anyone getting the 6.50pm train. Chippy is open until 8pm.

After the fish & chip dinner there will be a brief adjournment of proceedings while I get my ball gown on ready for the evenings entertainment. I am going to leave the choice of bars to people with better taste than me.....


----------



## si_c (4 Sep 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Predicted timings. I have reckoned on an average speed of 12mph as this is not too arduous and should be achievable on a relatively flat route with a tail wind.



Looks about right to me, you should have a solid tailwind out of Leeds to Scarborough- a good 12-15mph but with a good chance of rain though.


----------



## Moodyman (4 Sep 2018)

Hello Skolly, 

Been invited to a family celebration, and whilst I'd rather go cycling, it's one I have to attend or people will take offence.

So, please count me out.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Sep 2018)

Moodyman said:


> Been invited to a family celebration, and whilst I'd rather go cycling, it's one I have to attend or people will take offence.
> So, please count me out.


That's a shame, maybe next time?


----------



## colly (4 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE
@colly If you want to stay over for the night rather than trying to impersonate an old coffin dodger, there is a spot in my car for the Sunday morning and we can drop you back in Leeds as we pass through?
.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the offer but I have Colin's tickets en route to me so I will take the train back. 

Label me a coffin dodger at your peril.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (5 Sep 2018)

Gutted but i am going to have to drop out, hope you have a good day.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Sep 2018)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Gutted but i am going to have to drop out, hope you have a good day.


Bad news indeed but life does get in the way sometimes.

Is everybody else ready?

I just have the final prep to do tonight after work then looking forward to seeing you all on Saturday. It still looks like we are likely to get some showers during the ride so I suggest a rain jacket will be useful. Hopefully it won't be much and at least it is warm enough and we have a good tailwind to speed us to the destination


----------



## Buck (7 Sep 2018)

Looks like just the briefest of showers in the afternoon and the tailwind looks a perfect south westerly. 

You guys are in for a good ride - enjoy - gutted that I’m not going to be there but sometimes we don’t have a say in these things.


----------



## Kestevan (7 Sep 2018)

Driest summer in 30yrs but every time i go out on a bike it rains... 

So youd all best bring jackets, winter boots and brollies..


----------



## colly (7 Sep 2018)

Well I've spent the morning fixing cleats to my wellies so whatever happens I'll be ready.


----------



## si_c (7 Sep 2018)

colly said:


> Well I've spent the morning fixing cleats to my wellies so whatever happens I'll be ready.


Don't forget to drill holes in the bottom of the wellies, otherwise they'll fill up with rain.


----------



## Julia9054 (7 Sep 2018)

Shorts or longs?
What do people think?


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Sep 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> Shorts or longs?
> What do people think?



I was thinking 3/4s but they look a bit odd with overshoes. Might go longs given its only going to be 12 degrees when I set off. 
Also thinking of using the Giant as it has mudguards...


----------



## Julia9054 (7 Sep 2018)

3/4s are pointless in every way. If it's warm enough for shins out, it's warm enough for knees!


----------



## Kestevan (7 Sep 2018)

Shorts... Its still summer till end of October


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Sep 2018)

Right, that's me told, shorts it is...


----------



## colly (7 Sep 2018)

Hmmm. Maximum 15 deg. and wet................longs are calling to me.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Sep 2018)

I did a consolation 81 km/50 mile ride with @Littgull today. We had showers for about 20 minutes but it dried up after that. It was quite chilly in the wind though and I bet it will be the same tomorrow for you. I wore long sleeves and long legs and only got a bit too warm on a couple of hard climbs, but you won't be doing any unless you have opted for the hillier route.

Enjoy yourselves and let us know how you get on.


----------



## si_c (7 Sep 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> Shorts or longs?
> What do people think?



Take some light legwarmers in case, but it's still shorts weather really.


----------



## alibaba (7 Sep 2018)

@I like Skol it dose brake my heart to say this :
I regret to say I will not be able to do the ride tomorrow as result of a spine injury which I was hoping to get better but not really.Mri scan shows I have spondylitis of grade one on my L4-L5 .i can't bend anymore and cycling will make it worse .i only need rest for a bit.really really sorry .
Wish all the best in ride I will follow all posts.


----------



## Kestevan (7 Sep 2018)

alibaba said:


> @I like Skol it dose brake my heart to say this :
> I regret to say I will not be able to do the ride tomorrow as result of a spine injury which I was hoping to get better but not really.Mri scan shows I have spondylitis of grade one on my L4-L5 .i can't bend anymore and cycling will make it worse .i only need rest for a bit.really really sorry .
> Wish all the best in ride I will follow all posts.



cant really like this.... 
Get well soon mate


----------



## wanda2010 (7 Sep 2018)

alibaba said:


> @I like Skol it dose brake my heart to say this :
> I regret to say I will not be able to do the ride tomorrow as result of a spine injury which I was hoping to get better but not really.Mri scan shows I have spondylitis of grade one on my L4-L5 .i can't bend anymore and cycling will make it worse .i only need rest for a bit.really really sorry .
> Wish all the best in ride I will follow all posts.



Really sorry to hear that. Make sure you rest so you can ride again. Take care.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Sep 2018)

alibaba said:


> @I like Skol it dose brake my heart to say this :
> I regret to say I will not be able to do the ride tomorrow as result of a spine injury which I was hoping to get better but not really.Mri scan shows I have spondylitis of grade one on my L4-L5 .i can't bend anymore and cycling will make it worse .i only need rest for a bit.really really sorry .
> Wish all the best in ride I will follow all posts.


That's terrible news.

I remember you saying that you'd had to give up running because of back problems. I also remember you freaking out @Crackle's dog at Eureka on the Llandudno ride when you started doing your back exercises in the garden at the rear of the cafe.

I hope that something can be done about the problem - good luck with it!


----------



## Crackle (7 Sep 2018)

ColinJ said:


> That's terrible news.
> 
> I remember you saying that you'd had to give up running because of back problems. I also remember you freaking out @Crackle's dog at Eureka on the Llandudno ride when you started doing your back exercises in the garden at the rear of the cafe.
> 
> I hope that something can be done about the problem - good luck with it!


Gosh, did he? I'm normally quite receptive to people's reactions to the dog but I didn't notice, in which case I profusely apologise to Alibaba. In addition I'm sorry to hear of your troubles, Alibaba, that's grim.


----------



## alibaba (7 Sep 2018)

Thanks for all support it is boring rest time now


----------



## ColinJ (7 Sep 2018)

Crackle said:


> Gosh, did he? I'm normally quite receptive to people's reactions to the dog but I didn't notice, in which case I profusely apologise to Alibaba. In addition I'm sorry to hear of your troubles, Alibaba, that's grim.


The dog was fine until Alibaba got down on the grass and started doing some stretching postures directly in front of him. He probably saw him as a big predator rather than a human being!


----------



## Crackle (7 Sep 2018)

ColinJ said:


> The dog was fine until Alibaba got down on the grass and started doing some stretching postures directly in front of him. He probably saw him as a big predator rather than a human being!


He probably thought he had food!


----------



## I like Skol (7 Sep 2018)

alibaba said:


> @I like Skol it dose brake my heart to say this :
> I regret to say I will not be able to do the ride tomorrow as result of a spine injury which I was hoping to get better but not really.Mri scan shows I have spondylitis of grade one on my L4-L5 .i can't bend anymore and cycling will make it worse .i only need rest for a bit.really really sorry .
> Wish all the best in ride I will follow all posts.


Arghh NO! That's terrible news, I was looking forward to catching up with you again and you always seem to have a great time on these rides even when you nearly die doing it. I'm gutted for you and I know how frustrating the forced inactivity can be as I did a good long spell after my accident at the start of the year.

Take it easy and get well soon. Hopefully you will be able to make it to a shorter ride soon.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Sep 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> Shorts or longs?
> What do people think?





NorthernDave said:


> I was thinking 3/4s but they look a bit odd...





Julia9054 said:


> 3/4s are pointless in every way.





Kestevan said:


> Shorts... Its still summer till end of October





NorthernDave said:


> Right, that's me told, shorts it is...





colly said:


> Hmmm. Maximum 15 deg. and wet................longs are calling to me.


What are you lot like? Definitely too warm for longs, 2/3rds for me, but purely because I don't have pretty knees!


----------



## Crackle (7 Sep 2018)

I like Skol said:


> What are you lot like? Definitely too warm for longs, 2/3rds for me, but purely because I don't have pretty knees!


Or anything else...


----------



## si_c (7 Sep 2018)

Crackle said:


> Or anything else...


If I recall correctly his knees are probably an improvement over less easily concealed areas.


----------



## StuAff (7 Sep 2018)

GWS @alibaba. Have fun everyone!


----------



## colly (7 Sep 2018)

alibaba said:


> @I like Skol it dose brake my heart to say this :
> I regret to say I will not be able to do the ride tomorrow as result of a spine injury which I was hoping to get better but not really.Mri scan shows I have spondylitis of grade one on my L4-L5 .i can't bend anymore and cycling will make it worse .i only need rest for a bit.really really sorry .
> Wish all the best in ride I will follow all posts.



Sounds horrible. Hope you make a good recovery soon.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Sep 2018)

Almost ready for the off, and oddly early which is most unlike me.

Definitely shorts and I've decided to ignore the forecast and use the 'best' bike. 

And as an added bonus, I get to ride in along the Cycle Super Super Highway.


----------



## Crackle (8 Sep 2018)

Has someone just accidentally sent me a text message about their train to Leeds being cancelled?


----------



## Littgull (8 Sep 2018)

alibaba said:


> @I like Skol it dose brake my heart to say this :
> I regret to say I will not be able to do the ride tomorrow as result of a spine injury which I was hoping to get better but not really.Mri scan shows I have spondylitis of grade one on my L4-L5 .i can't bend anymore and cycling will make it worse .i only need rest for a bit.really really sorry .
> Wish all the best in ride I will follow all posts.



Really sorry to hear this. @alibaba.

Get well soon.


----------



## Julia9054 (8 Sep 2018)

Easingwold.
Wet.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Sep 2018)

Just got back in after doing the Leeds - Cawood (Mrs B's) stretch.

Good fun and good to meet up with everyone and the bacon and egg butty was excellent, but I'm soaked to the skin and frozen. 
Hot shower and food next. More details later.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Sep 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> I'm soaked to the skin and frozen.


When @Julia9054 Easingwold was wet, I nearly put just like the rest of Yorkshire/Nottinghamshire


----------



## Buck (8 Sep 2018)

alibaba said:


> @I like Skol it dose brake my heart to say this :
> I regret to say I will not be able to do the ride tomorrow as result of a spine injury which I was hoping to get better but not really.Mri scan shows I have spondylitis of grade one on my L4-L5 .i can't bend anymore and cycling will make it worse .i only need rest for a bit.really really sorry .
> Wish all the best in ride I will follow all posts.




I’m feeling your pain @alibaba The reason I’m absent is that my Femoral Nerve is damaged also through a spinal injury and I had my MRI Tuesday evening which I hope will give me a clear diagnosis and allow my Physio to be able to put a management plan in place with me to get it repaired as best as possible and then be able to keep it in as good condition as possible so I can get back on my bike. 

Current pain management is quite scary - never seen so many controlled drugs! 

Physio hopes that with a favourable tail wind I might be back on the bike mid-late November.

Good Luck @alibaba - there will be plenty of forum rides in the future that we can be part of.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Sep 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> Easingwold.
> Wet.


We are all awaiting your arrival! Got into Malton at 1.30.

Also wet....


----------



## si_c (8 Sep 2018)

Hope the tailwind makes up for the precipitation it's bringing you. There's likely to be no let up if the volume of rain that has been passing over the west coast is anything to go by.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Sep 2018)

Al and Julia are here stuffing their faces and steaming up all the windows!

Not far to go now......


----------



## colly (8 Sep 2018)

On the train back. Wet through. Cold.


----------



## si_c (8 Sep 2018)

colly said:


> On the train back. Wet through. Cold.



That's not a good feeling! I take it the others are filling up on liquid warmth?


----------



## colly (8 Sep 2018)

That was the plan yes. 

Back home around 8.30. 
Showered and well warmed up now and despite the rain it was a good ride, enjoyed it mucho. I'll post something tomorrow about it.


----------



## Julia9054 (8 Sep 2018)

si_c said:


> That's not a good feeling! I take it the others are filling up on liquid warmth?


Oh yes. I remember the freezing wet train ride from last year. This year, i have had a hot shower, dried all my stuff on the radiators, been to the pub and am now nicely oiled. Thank you to @I like Skol for organising.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2018)

It was peeing down all day here too. I confess that I felt that the Northern rail dispute helped me 'dodge a bullet' today! 

Still, I'm glad that you had a good ride despite the grotty weather.


----------



## colly (9 Sep 2018)

Out around 8.20 and a quick run into Leeds Centre. got there about 8.30. Just a hint of rain on the way down but by the time I was at the Canal Basin in Leeds it was raining proper. Not hard but a steady gentle rain.












@NorthernDave was the next to show and we chatted for 10 mins or so until @Kestevan arrived having ridden over from Huddersfield Way.
We had the pleasure of watching a coach manouver around a brick/concrete flower bed, a line of steel bollards and some parked cars. No photos I'm afraid but while it looked impossible the man driving did good.
@I like Skol and his son Hadyn turned up later than expected pretty much bang on 9am, their first train having been cancelled.
The company having assembled set off in the lessening rain. We took an easier route out of Leeds than the one dodging and weaving the various cycle paths in the city centre and pretty soon we caught up with the A61 and Pontefract Lane as per the original plan.
It's not a pretty route out of Leeds but it's direct and quick. Pontefract Lane is home to the Cross Green Industrial Estate and the Leeds waste incinerator:






Pretty it ain't but it does have plants growing over it, showing it green credentials I guess. At 42m tall it needs something to hide it.

At the end of Ponterfract Lane we cut off the road and made our way into the grounds of Temple Newsham House, which we approached from the right hand side of the photo:






From there it was a zig zag around Cross Gates and finally out into the country. In short order and the by now almost non-existent rain it was Barwick-in Elmete, Aberford, Towton (of battle fame) Ullskelf and to Mrs B's Lakeside Kitchen for breakfast or maybe brunch ( if you like that sort of terminology):






After drinks and grub we said goodbye to @NorthernDave as he turned back for home:





That left four, and the rain had caught us up.
So it was across the the old swing bridge at Cawood which is no less than 146 years old:






and on and across the busy A19 to Wheldrake where Aiden picked up a puncture. Skolly being a good dad did the right thing and fixed it.
Next was Elvington, home of the Yorkshire Air Museum. Also famed for being the place Top Gear presenter Richard Hammond almost met his end,
from there it was north and east through Stamford Bridge and along the flat, quiet, open lanes until the few little hills just before Malton and the second stop of the route.

I'm not sure what time we got there but was we were well sodden by this time and we spent a good while face filling and drinking until @Julia9054 and @Almartino turned up. Equally wet and dripping. I think we stayed until around 2.45 maybe 3pm and it was back out into the rain for the final leg to Scarborough ( or Scabby as it's sometimes known)

Once out of Malton the roads were quiet and easy going being flat and with a tail wind and all was going swimmingly (no pun) when we passed Brompton-by Sawden and we turned a sharp left and climbed up from the A170. And we climbed, and climbed. Not steep, but always uphill. About 4 miles in all, when Skolly had a thought and thought he ought, to tell us we were off route. Debate time, do we run down the way we had come or do we press on right to the top where a road, maybe, looked like it went in the right direction. We pressed on.
At the top we stopped again and maps were checked. It seemed the way to get back on track was the right hand turn, marked as unsuitable for traffic. A forest road.
Well it was rough-ish and muddy but it got us where we wanted to go and after another couple of miles we caught up with the original route.
Up and down a bit and then a cruise down into Scarborough and along the Foreshore and Marine Drive skirting Scarborough Castle where pics were taken by a passer-by looking out to sea.
Fish and chips was the next call and so we pitched up at North Bay Fisheries where unfortunately the outside benches were no where to be seen. So we stood and sat on the steps.
The pub was next and it was uphill to The Lord Roseberry which is situated conveniently near the station.
Gentleman that he is Skolly bought me a drink and we sat upstairs to drink up.






I like Skol, Hadyn, Julia9054, Almartino and Kesteven


I had a train to catch and so had only 40 mins before I had to make a move and leave the rest of the company to find their lodgings, get cleaned and dry and to enjoy the evening out.
As it happened even though I thought I would have a good 5 mins to spare when I got to the train, I only JUST made it as it was about to set off.
I sat cold and wet for the trip back into Leeds.

Evidence of the muddy diversion:






Once back in Leeds it was a loop around the busy, boozy city streets and back uphill the 3 or 4 miles home.

A really good day out in spite of the wet weather.

Thanks to @I like Skol for leading us the way and to @nickyboy for starting the ball rolling and especially to @ColinJ for giving me his return ticket to Leeds.

The mans a star.

For me it was about 94 miles in all with about 3500 ft of up. Only approximate because I left the Garmin switched on whilst on the train back.
Who knew Transpennine trains did 100mph plus?

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/27561234


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2018)

@colly - sounds like you had fun, despite getting soaked and muddy! Did you have any problems with the missing Senior Railcard?


----------



## colly (9 Sep 2018)

ColinJ said:


> @colly - sounds like you had fun, despite getting soaked and muddy! Did you have any problems with the missing Senior Railcard?


No problems Colin. I was shocked that he didn't question me as regards my age.  TBH I think he was probably short sighted.


----------



## Almartino (9 Sep 2018)

Hi there
Back home now and just a quick note to say thanks for organising the ride.
I reviewed the extra loop we put in on the OS map and attach the file
I love the fact that the long drag up to the woods goes past some earthworks called The Three Tremblers and that the track off the top was past Mount Misery. 
Cheers
Al


----------



## Kestevan (9 Sep 2018)

Back home.
Cycling kit in the wash. Just considering getting off my ass and washing the bike.

Cracking day out yesterday.
Not in the least bit spoiled by the weather, rail strikes, being told off in the café, mechanicals, getting lost, going off roading, getting wet, being refused entry to the pub, having to buy new shoes or anything else.

Hats off to @I like Skol for stepping into the shoes of the irreplaceable @nickyboy. The lad did good. 
Oh and congrats to Hayden - Skol Jnr for clocking up his longest ever ride. He seemed to enjoy himself (as much as you can tell with teenage lads) despite the - now I was going to say more mature - but that's not necessarily a label that can be applied with a straight face, so shall we just say "Older" company. Lads a credit to you Skolly.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Sep 2018)

My turn now.

1st thing I need to say is how easy this ride organising thing is! Without @nickyboy flapping around it all ran like clockwork  Despite weather train cancellations and a puncture we still arrived at Malton an hour early and had to wait ages for Al & Julia to arrive.

Anyway, I'm not sure where all this talk of poor weather is coming from, as far as I can remember it was a lovely day. I just looked in the mirror before getting a shower and I think I may have caught the sun...….

I won't talk too much about the route as that has mostly been covered in great detail by other riders but I will just mention some of the memorable points from the day.

I thought I had it all well sorted right up to the point where I arrived at Stalybridge train station to catch the train to the Leeds start. As soon as I walked through the entrance I saw the cancellation message flashing on the information screens and my heart sank. So much for bike reservations, it looked like the day was going to fall at the 1st hurdle. Fortunately there was another train 30 minutes later that would get me into Leeds at 8.45. I had originally dismissed that option as 'cutting it fine' but now I had no choice and was just grateful that I was still in the game!

A slightly worried but enthusiastic 15yr old waiting for the later train at the start of the day of his longest ever ride (Previous longest was M/cr - B/pool 4 yrs earlier)….





Here we are at Mrs B's café at Cawood. L to R we have @NorthernDave, @Kestevan(doing his best to look like a sulky moody teenager), @colly and my boy Hadyn. Shame we had to say goodbye to Dave here but every extra bit he rode with us meant adding the same to his return trip and it wasn't a day that really filled you with enthusiasm for riding too far on your own!





4 intrepid riders continued on towards Malton and it was on this leg of the ride that we suffered the one mechanical mishap, although not really a mechanical as it was a puncture in the rear wheel of Hadyn's bike just as we entered Wheldrake. Looked like a thorn had gone in & out leaving no evidence of it's visit except for a hole in the inner tube and a distinct lack of air inside .

We rolled into Malton at 1.30, a whole hour ahead of projections and while we sat looking out at the rain nobody felt the need to go and explore the Malton harvest food festival. I don't think it would have been quite the same as this picture from a previous year...





Al and Julia arrived after 2pm and sat in a free table by the front window which promptly began to steam up as they spread their soggy atmosphere around them 
6 riders left the lovely town of Malton now heading for the final destination. The miles were just flying by as we headed along the quiet roads of the Marishes with the near perfect tailwind. There was some grumbling from the ranks about my 'improved' route from Wykeham around the forest but personally I think it worked really well 

Just as we dropped into Scarborough from the big Tech college the sun broke through and we were rewarded with a ride along the front in dazzling sunshine. It was so sunny we decided we just had to stop and get a passer-by to take a picture to capture out joy and happiness.











What the hell is that in the sky opposite the chip shop??????





I won't mention Kestevans shoes, least said soonest mended etc 

While waiting for my lift to arrive this morning me & Jnr rode across to the Oasis café along the North Shore for a sausage and egg muffin and while sitting on a bench enjoying the view I do really seem to have caught a little sunburn!

Great ride in really good company. Shame that events conspired to restrict participation but it will run again so hopefully see all you guys and more next time


----------



## colly (9 Sep 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I just looked in the mirror before getting a shower and I think I may have caught the sun...….



A man of steel like you Skolly ? It'll be rust mate.


----------



## si_c (9 Sep 2018)

Looks like a good day was missed. Not to worry, there'll be plenty of opportunities (i.e. next year!).


----------



## I like Skol (10 Sep 2018)

Thought I had better post this, courtesy of Colly. If you had been there you would understand, ACE.


----------



## EasyPeez (14 Sep 2018)

Sorry all, been a very busy summer so not been on CC for months.

I had this down on my calendar for 30th Sep - was the date changed or have I got confused?

Hope you all had a great time anyway. Maybe next year for me.

Cheers, and apologies again about lack of response.


----------

